# Do I "HAVE TO" use glue with pocket hole joinery?



## Kwit (Jan 13, 2013)

I always used glue with pocket hole screws to join face frames on cabinets, bookcases, etc.

I am not convinced it's necessary….??

In my current media center project - I am fastening a walnut face frame to a walnut plank carcass using pocket holes every 5-6"

I tried a mock-up with extra pieces; 20" pieces fastened together with 3 screws and NO glue - it was strong as hell IMHO

We all know how annoying glue gets - do I really need it in this case??

thanks everyone…


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

No is the short answer. I bet if a poll was taken that most pocket hole users also use glue. I use glue on joints that I know will get a lot of stress. I don't think i would bother with glue on face frames.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I just about glue everything, 
I mean why not have the extra strength unless your going to want to take something apart later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I checked and so far as I can tell no LAW has been enacted (YET) saying you must use glue on any joint with or without pocket screws or any other fastening mechanism. With the current state of affairs these days though you can never tell, maybe some environmental group will declare war on glue for whatever unfathomable reason, this does not leave out the People Against Glue hereby know as "PAGS" who seem to have an issue with the use of glue.

ROFLMAO

Legalities out of the way personally glue is a choice and while it does a great job joining wood together it also sucks when you discover you made a mistake or want to change something you glued together. If they seem okay go with it.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I built a roll around shop cabinet with pocket screws and NO glue anywhere. It's been 7-8 years now, so I don't use glue under screws anymore.


----------



## Kwit (Jan 13, 2013)

I just looked into past discussions on this exact same debate; everyone agrees to an extent - not 100% necessary - but why not glue if you can

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

I would say its up to the user if you what to glue as for myself I glue every thing but thats me if you think you dont need it dont use it.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I have never glued a pocket hole joint. Most of mine are end grain to edge grain, where glue usually doesn't add much strength. Never had one fail.


----------

